# Frank and Myrrh FO



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a customer asking for frankincense and myrrh soap. Any ideas on who carrya the best one?

Sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I offered one a few month back that got really good reviews, but it sold out real quick.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Lol of course :biggrinbut they want the soap next month :crazy
:down


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sheryl,
I could sell you a bottle. I have more than I need.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Could someone send me a whiff of Tamera's Frank and Myrrh...plz!
Thank you, Linda


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Linda, I don't have any of the FO left, but I can send a soap sliver in the box with your FO's.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I use candlesscience. I have one customer who orders a whole log of it a couple times a year. Its good and strong!


----------

